

Privacy analysis of Real-Time Bidding, Cookie Matching - umqil
http://www.inrialpes.fr/planete/people/lukasz/rtbdesc.html

======
w_t_payne
Plus, bidders get to observe billions of auctions; many thousands from each
user. Across all auctions, we can identify common users, and track them over
time, building an increasingly accurate (and valuable) behavioural portrait of
each user over many months of browsing and clicking. You can also associate
the location data that you get from mobile phones, enabling you to tie in to
old-school demographics databases, as well as build a social network of co-
located individuals to augment the targeting information obtained from other
social networking sites. (Not to mention the behavioural profiling gleaned
from the location data itself).

